# Maybe someone can help me understand!



## PoppyPumpkin (Feb 28, 2021)

Okay, despite playing Animal Crossing for years - i never got into the whole amiibo card thing. I think I had a pack years ago and used it to get Apple in New Leaf but as far as actually understanding them, pffft.

I mean, I get the jist of how it works but... where is everyone buying them at?

I looked on Amazon after seeing a youtuber opening packs and the ones I saw didn't look like they came from nintendo.

Do they sell them in specific stores, do I need to order them from nintendo? q.q I wanted to try and find some specifically for New Leaf - since there's no villager hunting (which I actually find really fun, so in truth I'd probably never buy them to use in New Horizons)

Thanks in advance! Sorry I'm dense lol


----------



## Bilaz (Mar 1, 2021)

I thiiink the people trading them here got most of them before amiibo functionality was added to New Leaf. They were originally just a happy home designer thing and not super popular, so you could buy a few packs here and there in certain stores? In America? I think? I’m not American so who knows.
The non official ones are bootlegs from like Etsy though. Amiibos are easy to fake and they work perfectly, so non collectors have been buying them


----------



## Gold&Porcelain (Mar 1, 2021)

Hello! I started collecting the NA series 1-4 amiibo cards when they were reprinted and released by Nintendo for the US in November of 2020. They are sold at various retailers like Gamestop, Target, Bestbuy, Amazon, and even the online Nintendo shop. 

Their production is slow so they can be hard to find at times. They have been coming out in small batches and selling out fairly quickly.

They are also going to release the Sanrio cards in the US on March 26th exclusively at Target.


----------



## ChouPink (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi! I had a few packs from when they were first released, but a majority of mine came from the reprint a few months ago. I was determined to get them so I kept checking websites and following the news on the release every day. I'm from Canada so I was also checking the AmiiboCanada subreddit for people letting others know they were released.

I found some at EB Games (Gamestop) when they were first re-released, and online at Best Buy, Amazon, and the Nintendo online store periodically after that. I just had to keep checking all the time to see if there were any available as they would sell out pretty fast. It was pretty tedious but I was really determined.


----------



## BluebearL (Mar 2, 2021)

Hi there! No need to apologise at all. I got mine from BigW before they stopped selling them completely. I started collecting years ago and haven't seen them in a very long time. Generally, if I am going to buy an amiibo these days I will either go on ozsale or ebay but they can be pretty expensive so I like to get the fan-made ones. I occasionally can buy them at CEX (a second hand games, phones, DVDS etc store).


----------



## PoppyPumpkin (Mar 4, 2021)

I was afraid of using fake ones, because I didn't want to end up having them removed from my game or anything for being hacked or whatever D: Do they work for the switch too or just the 3ds?


----------



## FantasticHaxorus (Mar 4, 2021)

Amiibo cards work for both switch and 3DS; I own a pack I use occasionally.
I’ve only ever seen them for sale in Canada on occasion is Toys R Us and Best Buy and only very rarely. I think they were more common when NL was newer.


----------



## ChouPink (Mar 4, 2021)

PoppyPumpkin said:


> I was afraid of using fake ones, because I didn't want to end up having them removed from my game or anything for being hacked or whatever D: Do they work for the switch too or just the 3ds?


I'm pretty sure the game can't tell if the card is fake or not. And they have the exact functionality as the real ones. There really is no difference between the real and fake cards other than cosmetic differences.


----------



## xhyloh (Mar 6, 2021)

the bootleg ones have worked just fine for me! i bought some off ebay for really cheap and was pleasantly surprised with them!


----------



## PoppyPumpkin (Mar 6, 2021)

ChouPink said:


> I'm pretty sure the game can't tell if the card is fake or not. And they have the exact functionality as the real ones. There really is no difference between the real and fake cards other than cosmetic differences.





rosierotten said:


> the bootleg ones have worked just fine for me! i bought some off ebay for really cheap and was pleasantly surprised with them!



Thanks for the info ya'll! I was so ridiculously scared to buy them, because I was afraid I'd get some hacked message or something lol


----------



## nordskjev (Mar 6, 2021)

Everything will be fine! Fake cards also work normally, without any sign of hacked messages or something. It just read it like a normal card. amiibo file can be loaded even over the phone by the app, i've bought my own nfc tags and i was uploading some of these files to get my dream villagers, and yup it's working and it's 100% safe.


----------



## ForgottenT (Mar 6, 2021)

I bought one pack, and got one when I bought the HHD New 3DS XL.
Then I  just bought NFC tags and made the amiibo cards I wanted, and now I use an app on my old Samsung phone to just directly spoof any amiibo without having to bother with tags.


----------



## snorlax990 (Mar 8, 2021)

Hi, 
I'm in Canada too. I bought most of my packs from The Source in December. It's hard to find new packs right now. 
If you have any dupes and willing to trade, reach out to me. I also had some NFC amiibo cards when I started playing AC, and it worked well as the authentic one.


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 20, 2021)

I bought many, many packs in Walmart and Target back in 2016. Back then, you could find tons of packs in stores. I bought so many that I had quite a few duplicates and have been trading on and off since. Knock off cards will work the exact same way, so no worries!


----------

